# Received an interest text...



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So today I was out walking around campus (a walk in which I found a perfect place to smoke a cigar) when I received a text from my mom that said, "A box of ceegars got here for you today." I started thinking and realized I didn't have any orders from anywhere that I bought. 

Being the detective that I am, I ask her who it says that it's to. A response of it says that its to "Shibby." This in turn gave me the proof that it was from Puff. Also, when hearing this, I realized that the person who sent it must be an extremely organized bomber, as my address was changed to my dorm address 2 months ago today and to remember my home address for that long is not of normal bomber status! 

Then I remember... "Shibby"... I've recieved only one bomb in the past with this name as the recipient... My mind starts going through possibilities when it hit me...

Shuckins.....

Of course. This man. This BOTL. This.....Shuckins...

He fits all of these categories..

So Shuckins, does my detective work bring me to the correct solution? Or must i try and dig deeper into this situation?

PS- I promise I didnt ask who it was from because I wanted to keep it a surprise unless I won at Detective.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! I do believe it was a mere hours ago that you were bragging about potentially escaping any form of retaliation in Chatang0... Am I right?

Excellent.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! I do believe it was a mere hours ago that you were bragging about potentially escaping any form of retaliation in Chatang0... Am I right?
> 
> Excellent.


Well, I really had faith that I had done the impossible. Slipped under the radar.. Now I'm not so sure..


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Conner I don't want to say I told you so, but I told you so...Ron keeps the usps in business bro...I'm not sayin there are shenanigans about, but the man always gets an address if he wants it


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. It sounds like the Shuckinator is gonna keep me in the dark... Now I wait for it to get to me, given the people i told to send it to me remember haha


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

now conner,why do you think it was me? does that sound like something i would do?
my guess is that it was an inside squid attack. probably by one of the one's that posted here...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

What a nice surprise, I bet that made your day!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

And the mystery continues..


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

shuckins said:


> now conner,why do you think it was me? does that sound like something i would do?
> my guess is that it was an inside squid attack. probably by one of the one's that posted here...lol


My reasons are stated before haha. If someone did it then they would have had to had the box prepared for over 2 months, therefore I thought it was someone who was organized. You my friend are the most organized bomber ive ever seen.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wouldn't have had to have the box set up for 2 months, they just needed your old address on file and hadn't checked your new one... :wink:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Wouldn't have had to have the box set up for 2 months, they just needed your old address on file and hadn't checked your new one... :wink:


Do you know anyone, besides Shuckins, who would have file for addresses intended for easier access?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I keep some on file... But I already hit you in Pullman, so I am clean.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I sent you a package already too. wasn't me.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Shibby said:


> So today I was out walking around campus (a walk in which I found a perfect place to smoke a cigar) when I received a text from my mom that said, "A box of ceegars got here for you today." I started thinking and realized I didn't have any orders from anywhere that I bought.
> 
> Being the detective that I am, I ask her who it says that it's to. A response of it says that its to "Shibby." This in turn gave me the proof that it was from Puff. Also, when hearing this, I realized that the person who sent it must be an extremely organized bomber, as my address was changed to my dorm address 2 months ago today and to remember my home address for that long is not of normal bomber status!
> 
> ...


Now why would you go picking on innocent Shuckins like that? What has he ever done to anybody? :dunno:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> probably by one of the one's that posted here...lol


And you're one of the posters in this thread...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So my mom finally sent me the package with some stuff every college kid needs.. Bottle Opener and 2 lanyards, one says "Go F%$# Yourself" (insert actual word there of course) over and over and the other says "Boobies Make Me Smile".. ya know, college stuff..

Along with that came that bomb she told me about and while there is still no note, i have futher evidence in the stick on the far right here...










Oh yeah and did i mention theres more?










Really appreciate it mystery bomber who i believe to be shuckins! Sadly i cant turn my flash off on my camera anymore and it makes some hard to read but these are some mighty fine sticks and ill enjoy them all!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Not one bad stick in the bunch.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know - I could be wrong - certainly wouldn't be the first time but I don't think I've ever seen a Ron bomb without a note??? But hey - I'm old and senile so what do I know?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't know - I could be wrong - certainly wouldn't be the first time but I don't think I've ever seen a Ron bomb without a note??? But hey - I'm old and senile so what do I know?


maybe not a note, but at least a tube....whats was the return address Conner?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> maybe not a note, but at least a tube....whats was the return address Conner?


My mom had already thrown the box away so she couldnt tell me. The only return address i have is from my house so i wont know until someone comes clean. Theres a reason its a mystery haha


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. Pics posted and still no one owning up to the bomb? Are you trying to keep me in the dark forever?


----------

